# Need help choosing GND Filters



## sumanrk152 (Aug 2, 2012)

Just bought Lee holder and lens ring, struck at choosing either soft or hard edge.My Gear

CAnon 7D
70-200 f/2.8 IS
17-40
and other kit lenses


Mostly I will be using the filters for landscapes like sunset,rise and lighthouse, etc.., should I buy soft edge or hard edge and what stops


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 2, 2012)

What will you be shooting? Both are useful. Hard edge grads are best for scenes with a straight dividing line - horizon over the ocean, for example. Soft edge grads are better when the horizon is not even - mountains, forests, etc.


----------



## sumanrk152 (Aug 2, 2012)

mostly sunsets over oceans and occasionally some mountains , should i buy all three in one set or just buy .9 and .6 to start i save 30 $ buying all together worth buying all three at a time or just buy what i need i heard people say either i need two .09 or one .9 and .6 to shoot sunsets ?


----------

